# 80+ jig heads 3/8, 1/4 and 1/2. $20 shipped



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

80+ jig heads with good saltwater hooks. $20 shipped
Box not included!!!


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$15 shipped!!!


----------



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

obxflea said:


> $15 shipped!!!


I'll take them, pls pm PP info


----------

